
Show HN: Real-time covid-19 stats with travel restrictions for each country - bilev
https://www.routitude.com/map/covid
======
bilev
Hi guys, with situation around the world being extremely concerning due to
COVID-19 pandemic and travel not being a good idea right now, we thought we
could still do something useful with our travel platform. We turned it into an
interactive map and dashboard which is updated frequently and stays up to
speed with all newly reported statistics for every country. If you're trying
to monitor where things stand at the moment you might find this format useful.

Stay safe!

